# Non-Piranha POTM Final June



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Convicts
Sunfish
Gold Clown Knifefish
Midas Cichlid


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

since my pics arent there im not voting


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

The sun fish


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Voted. Good luck everyone


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

The Midas is sweet


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

hmm I allready voted but it says that I didnt, and the vote counts are all different now


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

longeared sunnie


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

How come this doesn't show up on the front page like the Piranha POTM did? It has been up a few days and only 28 votes.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Dont think i'm gunna be winning this one, i've got some amazing looking competition!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

sunfish


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

All are really great!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I love the sunfish's colors, but the Midas got my vote. WHO'S MIDAS IS THAT, AND WHERE DID YOU GET IT!
















I want it...


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

where the hell is my submission??????????????????????? !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

The winner of this month's non piranha picture of the mont is????????????????

Dracofish.







Congrats on winning and thanks to all who sent pics they are all very good.

Just a reminder that the next months nppotm is coming up soon!!!!!!! Please try to have you pics sent in by june 27th.
Thanks again everyone!


----------

